# Help with designing an indoors chaise lounge chair



## tool_junkie (Jun 23, 2011)

Hello All,

I want to build an upholstered indoor chaise lounge chair, something like you see in the following link:

http://www.chaiselounges.com/indoor-chaise-lounges/contemporary/chaiselounger.cfm

I have a general idea of the shape for the sides of the frame, but that is about it. Does anyone know where to either find plans for building such a chair or pictures of the bare frame before upholstery?

Has anyone here built one like it?

Thanks!


----------



## BrittanyReviews (Feb 6, 2012)

I wouldn't mind seeing one as well! We started a few outdoor chaise projects last year. Hope to improve upon the design as they were pretty simple…


----------

